# Bacon Explosion Recipe



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

I see it's already posted but the other thread title wasn't very clear.

Not my recipe but looks awesome.

http://www.bbqaddicts.com/blog/recipes/bacon-explosion/


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

If you have not already done so, do a search using the word fatty as the key word and see some great thread turn up in this set of recipe forums on this message board.


----------

